# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Nano Tank Setup

## kradeij

Going to start a nano tank together with my girlfriend! Its going to be a 8" cube or smaller tank without filter & CO2. Plan to use a 11W clip-on light. As the tank is going to be on my gf desk at her home, hence it has to be a relatively maintenance free tank. 

Current plan is to use a few small rocks with Taiwan moss and a sprinkling of hairgrass. Livestocks would be 4-5 cherry shrimps. However, my gf likes Xmas moss and I'm not sure whether the nano tank w/o a cooler would be condusive towards Xmas moss. If I were to install a DIY fan would the evaporation render the water conditions unstable? 

Also seeking suggestions for scaping and plants. Please keep the suggestions coming in.

----------


## benny

Hmm.. with out filter will be quite a challenge. Why don't you consider a small hang on filter. Wackytpt did one of a similar dimension and I think he bought one of these Jebao mini hang on filters. Looks quite good.

Cheers,

----------


## |squee|

You can consider DIY-ing a mini fan set using the smallest computer fan around:


I'd consider using a hangon or just a mini water pump to circulate water around and leave the filtration to plant mass. Have to be disciplined not to overfeed too.

----------


## evolim83

I think it will be good if you can add either a small hang-on filter or a internal filter!
It would also be good if you can add a fan!
The rate of evaporation is rather great, but it also depends very much on surface area. Since yours is only 8", I guess it is still manageable!
I dun really monitor the parameters, so cannot comment on that!
Good luck with your new tank!

----------


## kradeij

> You can consider DIY-ing a mini fan set using the smallest computer fan around:
> 
> 
> I'd consider using a hangon or just a mini water pump to circulate water around and leave the filtration to plant mass. Have to be disciplined not to overfeed too.


woah! didn't know such a small fan exist! will check it out when I go down Sim Lim. Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## kradeij

Hi, saw this v.nice nano tank at the nano tank competition at Petfrd, can help me ID wats the plant in the pict?  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

> Hi, saw this v.nice nano tank at the nano tank competition at Petfrd, can help me ID wats the plant in the pict?


mu i think. Anyway if i am not wrong, the winner of the nano tank competition is someone in this forum.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Bro..that is confirm not glosso.. :Smile: 

micranthemum umbrosum is the name..or hemianthus umbrosum :Smile:

----------


## benny

Oops!! That's my tank!! Come to think of it, I have never posted those pictures here!

Anyway, it's _Micranthemum umbrosum_.

Cheers,

----------


## brianclaw

I've actually got a thread on a different forum showing how to DIY a cooling fan using that same 40mm fan with a clip.
Is it ok for me to link up to that thread here?
My mini DIY fan.

----------


## kradeij

Hi Benny,

care to share with me how u setup the nano tank? V 'turned on' buy the tank :Grin:  .

Is MU a high maintenance plant (ie needs CO2, gd nutrients)?

----------

